# Pmp وبتحضر لـ pmi-rmp .. تفضل هنا :



## Jordan079 (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله .. 

اخواني الكرام .. هذا الموضوع لمن يحمل شهادة PMP و هو بصدد التحضير لشهادة PMP-RMP ..
سنضع خطة دراسية بهذا الموضوع و نقوم بالدراسة أول بأول مع بعضنا البعض .. نتشارك بالمعرفة والخبرة و نتساعد سوية و نجيب على استفسارت بعضنا البعض ..

بداية التحضير ستكون يوم 1-4-2011 .. و ستنتهي بمشيئة الله يوم 30-4-2011
تم وضع يوم Buffer بين كل مرحلة و أخرى بالتحضير .. 
بالنسبة للدراسة اليومية : يلزم ساعتين الى 3 يومياً مع تركز الدراسة بنهاية الاسبوع او العطله الى 6-8 ساعات .. 

في البداية سنحدد المصادر التي نحتاجها للدراسة والمدة المقترحة للتحضير ازاء كل منها :

1- كتاب PMBOK .. الجزء الخاص بالـ Risk و الـ Communication : مدة 6 أيام (1-4 الى 6-4)
2- كتاب Rita .. الجزء الخاص بالـ Risk و الـ Communication : مدة 4 أيام (8-4 الى 11-4)
3- كتاب الـ Practice Standard Project Risk Management من موقع PMI : مدة 7 أيام (13-4 الى 19-4) 
4- أسئلة Fast Track .. الجزء الخاص بالـ Risk و الـ Communication : مدة 3 أيام (21-4 الى 23-4) 

5- المراجعة الشاملة : 7 أيام (24-4 الى 30-4) 

6- يوم الامتحان : الأحد 1-5-2011 .. 

والنجاح فالنا جميعاً ان شاء الله ......... 


أرجو ممن يود التحضير معنا أن يسجل اسمه بهذا الموضوع .. واذا اي حدا عندة استفسار او تعليق أن لا يبخل علينا .. و بمشيئة الله تتكلل مساعينا بالنجاح و بعد ذلك سنقوم بالتحضير سوية لامتحان PMI-SP و بعدها سنقوم بالتحضير لامتحان PMI-Agile ان شاء الله ........


والله ولي التوفيق ...


----------



## anass81 (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

انا معك بإذن الله قدر استطاعتي

بالنسبة للبرنامج , هل هذه المراجع التي ذكرتها كافية للتحضير للشهادة؟
سؤال ثاني , الا يوجد كتاب خاص بال risk management من ال PMI او من مؤلفات rita ؟

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emofleh (25 مارس 2011)

نعم يوجد مرجعين واستفدت منهم اثناء تحضيري لإمتحان RMP وهما كالتالي:

1-Risk Management, Tricks of the Trade® + PMI-RMP® Exam Prep Guide
2-PM FASTrack® PMI-RMP® Exam Simulation Software

وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## anass81 (25 مارس 2011)

emofleh قال:


> نعم يوجد مرجعين واستفدت منهم اثناء تحضيري لإمتحان rmp وهما كالتالي:
> 
> 1-risk management, tricks of the trade® + pmi-rmp® exam prep guide
> 2-pm fastrack® pmi-rmp® exam simulation software
> ...



بارك الله فيك على ردك 

هل يوجد رابط لتحميل المراجع المذكورة؟


----------



## emofleh (25 مارس 2011)

للأسف وذلك لكون الموضوع جديد وفي الحقيقة مالدي هو الكتاب ولكن نسخة ورقية وبالنسبة للبرنامج فأمتلكه برخصة واحدة


----------



## anass81 (25 مارس 2011)

emofleh قال:


> للأسف وذلك لكون الموضوع جديد وفي الحقيقة مالدي هو الكتاب ولكن نسخة ورقية وبالنسبة للبرنامج فأمتلكه برخصة واحدة



خير ان شاء الله

مشكور على مساعدتك


----------



## foratfaris (26 مارس 2011)

الاخ العزيز انا معك
اود ان اضع مشاركة احد الاشخاص الذين حصلوا على الشهادة على موقع لينكد ان لنرى الدروس المستفادة
Thanks all, as for taking the exam without good knowledge in PMP I recommend the following, reading the risk management chapter from PMBOK is a good start then it should be followed by the Practice Standards in Risk Management by PMI. If you feel comprehensive understanding then that would be good if not, get another source, however, a big weight of the RMP exam is related to PMP material and sometimes is not even related directly to the Risk Management topic, such as: Leadership styles, Communication management and general focus on overall techniques used in PM such as: Variance Analysis, Technical Performance Reports, Trend analysis, sensitivity analysis, tornado diagram, earned value, Pareto chart, PERT, Monte Carlo and understanding of probabilistic distribution types. That covers most of the exam I undertook. Wish best of luck for all.​


----------



## Elassal (26 مارس 2011)

ممكن أحضر للشهادة و انا لا احمل pmp


----------



## Jordan079 (26 مارس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا معك بإذن الله قدر استطاعتي
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته .. 

حياك الله أخي .. و أهلاً و سهلاً بك

بالنسبة لهذه المصادر أعتقد أنها تكفي بعد أن أخذنا بأراء وتوصيات الزملاء بالمنتدى وخارجه من الذين حصلو على هذه الشهادة مؤخراُ .. فالامتحان لن يخرج عن هذه المواضيع .. 


أما بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني .. نعم يوجد كتاب خاص بالريسك من PMI و هو : 
Practice Standard Project Risk Management

http://www.pmi.org/PMBOK-Guide-and-Standards/Standards-Library-of-PMI-Global-Standards-Projects.aspx

لكن سجل دخول لموقع PMI لتتمكن من تحميل الكتاب مجاناً


----------



## Jordan079 (26 مارس 2011)

emofleh قال:


> نعم يوجد مرجعين واستفدت منهم اثناء تحضيري لإمتحان RMP وهما كالتالي:
> 1-Risk Management, Tricks of the Trade® + PMI-RMP® Exam Prep Guide
> 2-PM FASTrack® PMI-RMP® Exam Simulation Software
> وبالتوفيق للجميع





emofleh قال:


> للأسف وذلك لكون الموضوع جديد وفي الحقيقة مالدي هو الكتاب ولكن نسخة ورقية وبالنسبة للبرنامج فأمتلكه برخصة واحدة


أخي emofleh .. أرجو أن تكون متواجد معنا بالموضوع لدعمنا و لنستفيد من خبرتك


----------



## Jordan079 (26 مارس 2011)

foratfaris قال:


> الاخ العزيز انا معك
> اود ان اضع مشاركة احد الاشخاص الذين حصلوا على الشهادة على موقع لينكد ان لنرى الدروس المستفادة
> 
> Thanks all, as for taking the exam without good knowledge in PMP I recommend the following, reading the risk management chapter from PMBOK is a good start then it should be followed by the Practice Standards in Risk Management by PMI. If you feel comprehensive understanding then that would be good if not, get another source, however, a big weight of the RMP exam is related to PMP material and sometimes is not even related directly to the Risk Management topic, such as: Leadership styles, Communication management and general focus on overall techniques used in PM such as: Variance Analysis, Technical Performance Reports, Trend analysis, sensitivity analysis, tornado diagram, earned value, Pareto chart, PERT, Monte Carlo and understanding of probabilistic distribution types. That covers most of the exam I undertook. Wish best of luck for all.​


 أهلاً اخي foratfaris و حياك الله ..

شكراً لك لتزويدنا بهذا الملخص .. لقد سألنا العديد من الزملاء بالمنتدى وخارجه ممن يحمل هذه الشهادة و أوصو بدراسة الجزء الخاص بالـ Communication بالاضافة للـ Risk .. 
و بناءأ على ذلك تم شموله بالخطة الدراسيه .. 

معظم تلك المواضيع مغطاه أخي بكتاب PMI الخاص بالـ Risk :
Practice Standard Project Risk Management


----------



## Jordan079 (26 مارس 2011)

elassal قال:


> ممكن أحضر للشهادة و انا لا احمل pmp


 نعم ممكن .. لكن يلزمك تحضير أكثر للشهادة .. أو على الأقل أن تكون حصلت على تدريب متخصص لكي لا تكون مصطلحات pmi غريبة عليك وكذلك طريقة امتحانهم ..


----------



## emofleh (26 مارس 2011)

Jordan079 قال:


> أخي emofleh .. أرجو أن تكون متواجد معنا بالموضوع لدعمنا و لنستفيد من خبرتك


 
عزيزي Jordan079

انشاء الله دائما معكم وجاهز لأي استفسارات بهذا الخصوص، واليكم هذا الرابط لكتاب Risk and decision analysis in projects والذي وضعته سابقا لكل من يرغب في دخول امتحان Risk وحقيقة قرأته بالكامل واستفدت منه في الأمتحان وعلى صعيد العمل كذلك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t228982.html

وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## Jordan079 (27 مارس 2011)

emofleh قال:


> عزيزي jordan079
> 
> انشاء الله دائما معكم وجاهز لأي استفسارات بهذا الخصوص، واليكم هذا الرابط لكتاب risk and decision analysis in projects والذي وضعته سابقا لكل من يرغب في دخول امتحان risk وحقيقة قرأته بالكامل واستفدت منه في الأمتحان وعلى صعيد العمل كذلك
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t228982.html
> ...


 بارك الله فيك اخي ,, و جزاك كل الخير ..

أرجو النصح والارشاد حول الخطة الدراسية المقترحه


----------



## Jordan079 (28 مارس 2011)

المسجلين لحد الان :

Jordan079
anass81 
foratfaris 
elassal 

و بدعم ومساعدة من :
emofleh 

​


----------



## emofleh (28 مارس 2011)

اعزائي
اتمنى لكم التوفيق في تحضيركم للأمتحان وبناء على تجربتي انصح بالتالي:
1- اذا كنت ممن اجتزت PMP منذ زمن قريب :

ا -راجع كتاب PMBok
ب - فهم practice standard for risk 
ج -فهم risk book by rita
د -حل قدر الأمكان اسئلة decision tree analysis وهي متوفرة في الكتاب الذي رفعته لحضراتكم من قبل.
م- انصح وبشدة معرفة الفروقات الخاصة بمصطلحات Risk وعلى سبيل المثال الفرق بين Impact وThreat وغيرها.
ك- محاولة شراء risk simulation exam سواء من rmcproject او Ucertify او pminstructor فهي مفيدة جدا وانصح بالأخير

بالنسبة لي فقد دخلت امتحان RMP بعد اجتيازي PMP بشهرين ونصف تقريبا.



وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## emofleh (28 مارس 2011)

اعزائي
اتمنى لكم التوفيق في تحضيركم للأمتحان وبناء على تجربتي انصح بالتالي:
1- اذا كنت ممن اجتاز PMP منذ زمن قريب :

ا -راجع كتاب PMBok
ب - فهم practice standard for risk 
ج -فهم risk book by rita
د -حل قدر الأمكان اسئلة decision tree analysis وهي متوفرة في الكتاب الذي رفعته لحضراتكم من قبل.
م- انصح وبشدة معرفة الفروقات الخاصة بمصطلحات Risk وعلى سبيل المثال الفرق بين Impact وThreat وغيرها.
ك- محاولة شراء risk simulation exam سواء من rmcproject او Ucertify او pminstructor فهي مفيدة جدا وانصح بالأخير

بالنسبة لي فقد دخلت امتحان RMP بعد اجتيازي PMP بشهرين ونصف تقريبا.

2- اذا كنت ممن ليس له رغبة في PMP وتحضر لأول مرة RMP فالفارق بأنه يجب عليك تكثيف جهودك لفهم PMBook وذلك بدراسة كل Inputs ل Risk management chapter وهذا يعتي بأنك ستقرأ كل chapters التي مخرجاتهاoutputs تدخل ك:inputs الى Risk chapter
وبالتالي ستكون مدة التحضيراطول وتعتمد على حسب الأستيعاب وخبرتك في الحياة العملية.

وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## anass81 (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

بدأنا بإذن الله


----------



## emofleh (2 أبريل 2011)

الى الجميع:
هناك مجموعة مميزة في LinkedIn خاصة PMI-RMP ارجو التكرم بزيارتها

وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## Jordan079 (2 أبريل 2011)

emofleh قال:


> اعزائي
> اتمنى لكم التوفيق في تحضيركم للأمتحان وبناء على تجربتي انصح بالتالي:
> 1- اذا كنت ممن اجتاز pmp منذ زمن قريب :
> 
> ...


 شكراً جزيلاً لك .. لقد وضعت الخطة الدراسية بناءاً على توصياتك و خبراء ادارة المشاريع وممن قدمو امتحان الرسك ...... نسأل الله التوفيق 



emofleh قال:


> الى الجميع:
> هناك مجموعة مميزة في linkedin خاصة pmi-rmp ارجو التكرم بزيارتها
> 
> وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


 لو تكرمت أخي رابط المجموعة .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jordan079 (2 أبريل 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بدأنا بإذن الله


 نعم بدأنا بمشيئة الله ....... 


كتاب PMBOK .. الجزء الخاص بالـ Risk و الـ Communication : مدة 6 أيام (1-4 الى 6-4)


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 أبريل 2011)

أنا تحمست معاكم و قبل أربعة أيام قدمت على الاختبار و في انتظار نتيجة التقديم
و لعلها تكون قبول من تدقيق و الله يستر 

وفقكم الله في مسعاكم


----------



## Jamal (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emofleh (3 أبريل 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> أنا تحمست معاكم و قبل أربعة أيام قدمت على الاختبار و في انتظار نتيجة التقديم
> و لعلها تكون قبول من تدقيق و الله يستر
> 
> وفقكم الله في مسعاكم


 

ركز في الأسئلة وفي الأختيارات 

انشاء الله خير وبالتوفيق


----------



## esas (5 أبريل 2011)

معاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## Jordan079 (5 أبريل 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> أنا تحمست معاكم و قبل أربعة أيام قدمت على الاختبار و في انتظار نتيجة التقديم
> و لعلها تكون قبول من تدقيق و الله يستر
> 
> وفقكم الله في مسعاكم


 


esas قال:


> معاكم ان شاء الله


 
الأخ أبو بدر و الأخ esas .. أهلاً و سهلاً



Jamal قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 حيالله أخي .. 





المسجلين :

Jordan079
anass81 
foratfaris 
elassal 
أبو بدر
esas 


و بدعم ومساعدة من :
emofleh 


تذكير للاخوان .. ضرورة البدء بالتسجيل للامتحان و تعبئة الطلب على موقع PMI 

و للتذكير أيضاً فنحن في مرحلة :
كتاب PMBOK .. الجزء الخاص بالـ Risk و الـ Communication : مدة 6 أيام (1-4 الى 6-4) 
مع ملاحظة أن يوم 7-4 هو يوم راحه او buffer في الخطة الدراسية


----------



## Jordan079 (7 أبريل 2011)

الاخوة الكرام ...... تحية وبعد

سننتقل غداً الى :
2- كتاب Rita .. الجزء الخاص بالـ Risk و الـ Communication : مدة 4 أيام (8-4 الى 11-4)

أرجو أن نكون جميعاً بنفس المرحله .. ولمن لديه أسئلة او استفسارات أرجو ان يكتبها هنا


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 أبريل 2011)

Jordan079 قال:


> الأخ أبو بدر و الأخ esas .. أهلاً و سهلاً
> 
> 
> حيالله أخي ..
> ...




السلام عليكم

يا اخوتى امتحان الRisk ابسط من PMP
يجب مذاكرة
Communication
Contracts
Quality Control
Frame work
بجانب الRisk

انصح بحل كل الاسئلة من كل الكتب و الاسئلة على النت من المواقع الموئوق فيها
ان شاء الله خير لان الامتحان سهل

الله الموفق

Mohamed Hendy
PMP, PMI-RMP, PMI-SP, CCE, CEP, CCEA


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (2 يوليو 2011)

ايش سويتوا يا شباب
بشروا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 يوليو 2011)

إخواني أمس أنا نجحت في pmp
ومن اليوم أنا معاكم إن شاء الله


----------



## emofleh (9 يوليو 2011)

Jordan079 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً لك .. لقد وضعت الخطة الدراسية بناءاً على توصياتك و خبراء ادارة المشاريع وممن قدمو امتحان الرسك ...... نسأل الله التوفيق
> 
> 
> لو تكرمت أخي رابط المجموعة .. بارك الله فيك



عزيزيJordan079
لم انتبه لطلبك الا الآن :82:
اليك رابط المجموعه:
http://www.linkedin.com/groups/PMIR...s&actpref=myg_rg&trk=myg_rg_group&goback=.myg


----------



## mohdhamzeh (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohdhamzeh (7 ديسمبر 2011)

هل يمكن ارسال نسخة سوفت كوبي من الكتاب ادارة المخاطر
Can anybody send me a soft copy of 
Practice Standard for Project Risk Management Book
since i didn't find any copy in the internet
Thanks all


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 يوليو 2013)

هل يمكن ادراج نسخة او رابط لكتاب Risk and decision analysis in projects

وجزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------

